# Perch Questions



## CajuninNM (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok, another newby question and I am sure the answer is somewhere I haven't found. 

I am building perches using 2 x 4s. How long should they be?

Thanks 
Ron 
Albuquerque, NM


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

CajuninNM said:


> Ok, another newby question and I am sure the answer is somewhere I haven't found.
> 
> I am building perches using 2 x 4s. How long should they be?
> 
> ...


what do you mean, for across or up and down like a T perch?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

6 inches long.


----------



## CajuninNM (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks...I was meaning horizontal to the floor.


----------



## CajuninNM (Jun 8, 2009)

Ooops...how much space in between each perch? Forgot to ask this question.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

CajuninNM said:


> Ooops...how much space in between each perch? Forgot to ask this question.


I would go 12 or 13 inches, don't want them having do duck all the time


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

CajuninNM said:


> Ok, another newby question and I am sure the answer is somewhere I haven't found.
> 
> I am building perches using 2 x 4s. How long should they be?
> 
> ...


Ron are you already building a loft? Did you get in touch with any of the Albuquerque club members. I may be able to find you a few young birds. Let me know when you are wanting birds. 

Randy


----------



## CajuninNM (Jun 8, 2009)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Ron are you already building a loft? Did you get in touch with any of the Albuquerque club members. I may be able to find you a few young birds. Let me know when you are wanting birds.
> 
> Randy


Hey Randy

Only doing little things right now...I don't plan on having anything built till late Oct or early Nov. 

I did talk to Anthony the other day and may make the meeting on the 11th. I saw his loft from the street and may try to visit it sometime next week. he was, like you, very helpful. I am not sure I can make the club meeting as there are some high school football activities that weekend and I run a website that covers NM high school sports.
I will definetly let you know when I am ready for birds.

Thanks
Ron


----------



## CajuninNM (Jun 8, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> I would go 12 or 13 inches, don't want them having do duck all the time


GREAT! Thank you for the info, I appreciate it.

Ron 
Albuquerque, NM


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

If it is a T-perch, I use 6 inches. Depending on the bird, the distance between the perch could be either 10 or 12 inches.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

CajuninNM said:


> Hey Randy
> 
> Only doing little things right now...I don't plan on having anything built till late Oct or early Nov.
> 
> ...


I will probably make the meeting on the 11th. Was thinking of going down for the day to check on my race team and meet some of the newbees. 

Randy


----------

